# New England 2010



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Sunday River in ME.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Shredder_X_123 said:


> Hey guys, I haven't rode in a while but want to get back in the sport. So I wanted to ask any boarders out here where were some good places specifically in the New England area that was good for a few runs. I only say New England because I don't have the money to travel to out West. Thanks in advance for any positive response(s).


Lots at this time of year. Go to a nearby one. Just about anything will do for you until you get your board legs back.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

agreed where are u from just go close...get the feel back ill be at wachusett MA on the 23rd


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

aceitup1011 said:


> agreed where are u from just go close...get the feel back ill be at wachusett MA on the 23rd


I'll be there Thursday.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

sedition said:


> I'll be there Thursday.


ok:dunno:....i wont  lol think i have mondays and tues off from the new job so prob be going then as well


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

aceitup1011 said:


> agreed where are u from just go close...get the feel back ill be at wachusett MA on the 23rd


Nice Dude! My buds and I are planning on going there on the same day. I'm from the Middle Sex County area. I'll be the mess rolled up in snow causing all the avalanches :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

LOL ill be the one laugh at the mess on his back haha....what time you going ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

aceitup1011 said:


> LOL ill be the one laugh at the mess on his back haha....what time you going ?


I think we'll be there around 12 noon. I'll be decked out in black and carrying a Camelbak hydration pack (brown/clay).


----------



## Bizzman (Dec 31, 2009)

yupppp wachusett has nice board park and people got some dirty tricks in there. I go at nite tons fun at that park .. other than that SUNDAY RIVER


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> Lots at this time of year. Go to a nearby one. Just about anything will do for you until you get your board legs back.





sedition said:


> I'll be there Thursday.





Bizzman said:


> yupppp wachusett has nice board park and people got some dirty tricks in there. I go at nite tons fun at that park .. other than that SUNDAY RIVER


If you guys have the time and feel like it come on that Saturday the 23rd! We can meet up and at least say "Hi". I know everyone has a different schedule and riding style so I'm not proposing a session but more of a lax open invite; So if we meet up we meet up if not then thats cool maybe next time.


----------



## Bizzman (Dec 31, 2009)

i could possib do that, id rather ride making a nite run during the week if ur down for that


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

Bizzman said:


> i could possib do that, id rather ride making a nite run during the week if ur down for that


Yeah dude! I think thats do able. I'll have to talk to my buds who are going with me to see if they want to stay also. Reason is cause we usually car pool when we go anywhere and we haven't set out who is the gonna be the driver. But I'll let you know if we'll be staying for some night riding in advance.  

Also how is the riding at night there? Is there a lot of people? When do they close? My buds will ask the same questions once I relay about the night riding to them.


----------



## Bizzman (Dec 31, 2009)

Shredder_X_123 said:


> Yeah dude! I think thats do able. I'll have to talk to my buds who are going with me to see if they want to stay also. Reason is cause we usually car pool when we go anywhere and we haven't set out who is the gonna be the driver. But I'll let you know if we'll be staying for some night riding in advance.
> 
> Also how is the riding at night there? Is there a lot of people? When do they close? My buds will ask the same questions once I relay about the night riding to them.


Dude night riding is sooooo much better there thats y i only go at nite. The park is filled till about 800 but they dont close till 10 and open at 4pm. Around 9pm no one is around and no lines in chairlift whatsoever. U literally can do twice as much boarding there at nite as a full day at big mountain.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

Yo Bizzman we'll be there at night! Its good to hear that its less crowded then too.


----------



## LuckyStrike (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm there 3 or 4 nights a week. The only thing I would add is that there are a ton of school groups there Weds through Fri nights. They usualy leave around 8 and after that the mountian is empty. You can ride, smoke whatever worry free.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi guys, I am out of Germany (got plenty of snow ourselves ;-)) but travelling to New England in while. Whats the coolest Snowboard location around, in particular where do I find the best riders and teams (wanna see some top level performance :cheeky4 All I heard about is Whistler...

Greetz Paddy


----------



## Bizzman (Dec 31, 2009)

haha ya prob..however us new englanders dont typicaly take day trips to whistler lol. I think mt snow has the dew tour coming feb 5th..all pro there


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

Bizzman said:


> haha ya prob..however us new englanders dont typicaly take day trips to whistler lol. I think mt snow has the dew tour coming feb 5th..all pro there


sure not, but if you where in my shoes .... mt snow = whistler ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Snowpad said:


> Hi guys, I am out of Germany (got plenty of snow ourselves ;-)) but travelling to New England in while. Whats the coolest Snowboard location around, in particular where do I find the best riders and teams (wanna see some top level performance and good parties :cheeky4 All I heard about is Whistler...
> 
> Greetz Paddy


No one around to help ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Snowpad said:


> No one around to help ?


I wish I could help you out man. I'm still trying to find a place to board. I had tried going to Wachusetts yesterday night but the place was closed at 8pm! When I arrived there was only one lift operational. Suffice to say I wasn't the only disappointed patron (to put it nicely). Normally they close at 10pm but due to malfunctions with the lift the place turned from a nice boarding trip to almost a full scale riot. I will try to go again but will most likely call ahead and ask if their lifts are working before committing the commute there again.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

If you want to see an event, when are you going to be here? Never been to Whistler, but I think its safe to say that nothing here compares to Whistler. Everyone has their own favorites, depending on what you like to ride, but I like Sugarbush and Smuggler's Notch.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Snowpad said:


> No one around to help ?


nobody replied because you jacked a thread. A request like this should be posted in a new thread. That being said, check out the big air at Mt. Snow. THey have a ton of Park Features. You just missed the Dew Tour being there.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Jiminy Peak (Massachusetts/NY line) is open until 10:00 at night. Not the biggest mountain -- about 1200 vert -- but I don't know of anyone else open that late. They used to let you stay all day with a regular lift ticket, but now they sell tix in 8-hour blocks. We went Sunday...pretty fun place. They even have the east coast's only "mountain coaster," a roller coaster built right into the mountain side. Not an alpine slide, an actual metal-rail roller coaster, and it's open during the winter. Fun little mountain!


----------

